# Reptile Radial???



## Polaris425

Anyone running reptile radials? Looks like a pretty decent all around tire...

I might have to be the guinea pig if no one else has them.


----------



## NMKawierider

A few on some other sites have them and love them. Say its a great all around tire and tough too.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I just read a review from Bootlegger he loved them.

I think I'm going to price some.

You know if they run tall/short? They only come in up to 27" and if they run short that wont work. Cause I originaly wanted 28's


----------



## NMKawierider

I hear they are pretty true but I hear different things about he same tire from different people. For example these 26"GRs I have. People say they run short..like 25" but I measure 26 1/4" so I guess someone isn't measuring right. It has to me with no load on at all for the best, then the next best is front to back all the way to the tread center and across the hub center like this.


----------



## Polaris425

cool. I was just a little dissapointed in the 27" Zilla's once I got them, they were really only 26" and change. There was a 2" difference between my 27" zilla's and RDWD's 27" XTR's.

I'm waiting on a price quote on some, that will partly determine if Im getting any lol.


----------



## sloboy

I have them on our rincon, they are a great trail tire and ride great however they suck in sand they are horrible I ended up with a set of paddle tire I throw on it for creek.


----------



## tmfisher57

I almost bought these tires. They have great ratings on the web. It was between the Reptiles and Grim Reapers. Between 8 ply vs. 6 ply and NMK's reveiw, I chose the Reapers. There are some very good deals on these tires through the forum sponsors, and 10% off is nice too!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Suck in the sand huh? Hmm. We ride in the creek a good bit. Any tire can suck in sand if you dont drive right. My buddies 27" xtrs did well in the creek. From the looks of them they should do fine. Doesn't look like they would dig bad. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 09_650i

Has anybody tried the itp mayhem yet. They look a lot like the zillas might be a decent tire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

yeah they dig too much in the creek for a SxS.


----------



## sloboy

Polaris425 said:


> Suck in the sand huh? Hmm. We ride in the creek a good bit. Any tire can suck in sand if you dont drive right. My buddies 27" xtrs did well in the creek. From the looks of them they should do fine. Doesn't look like they would dig bad.
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


LOL It not the driving. I had XTRs on my rhino done great, thought it MIGHT just be the kids I rode it for a day and cussed the hole time. Ruled out the variable of the bike by putting them on my rhino and what a mistake. I tell you what I will sell you mine!!! Then they can be your problem!! PM me your number!!!


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. that bad huh? well that sucks. I guess that rules these out.

What kind of sand? like, Copiah creek sand bar sand? Really loose deep sand?

They just dont look like they would dig bad but, I guess you can't just go by looks.

Which to me should mean the the swamplite is going to dig just as bad too, since they are a similar design.


----------



## sloboy

Like copiah creek sand rocky/sandy and on readlly loose sand they bounce like he!!, it almost creek time if you want to borrow them for some test riding before pulling the trigger I could hook you up. I tell you what I just trade a parts bike for a worn out set of vampire/swamper combo for a back up set of tires for the creek in case the paddles take a dump!


----------



## Polaris425

Ah. 

I read a few more reviews & they too mentioned they suck in the sand... Well that blows. Back to the drawing board. 

I read one or two reviews that said swamplites did pretty good in the sand. Guess I'm back to those, are XTR's.


----------



## sloboy

I have not ran the swamp lites but have ridden with some bikes that had them the 29 I think and they done really well. To me the mudlite is a great tire for the creek. As soon as my OL2's come in I will have a half worn set of them I can get rid of,LOL man I am tire poor!!


----------



## Polaris425

nah I dont want ML originals. I need something that's gonna do decent in the mud.


----------



## z24guy

One of my riding buddies has the 27's on stock wheels on his 650i. He loves them. They wear good and they give good all around traction. They throw a ton of rocks on the trail though so anybody behind you will hate them.

He's got about 1200 kms on them and they seem to be at about 90%, no flats or punctures. They do measure about 1/2 or so small though.


----------



## meangreen360

xtr's for the win


----------



## Polaris425

It's its down to XTR's and Swamplites... but the swamplites new are $200 cheaper on the same rims. So... That's swaying the decision lol


----------



## Mudforce

how about grimreapers? A buddy has them on a prowler and they have impressed me a few times.


----------



## Polaris425

I need something w/ a little more bite for the mud. It looks more like a trail specific tire to me.


----------



## Mudforce

Not from what I seen, he has gone through some pretty deep stuff with ease.


----------



## NMKawierider

Mudforce said:


> how about grimreapers? A buddy has them on a prowler and they have impressed me a few times.


There's a thought. I love them on my Brute. Been great in everything even sand. Great ride, bite & control and an 8-ply radial. Not sure how they would be on something heavier like a sxs but they are an awesome tire.

I did like my XTRs but the only thing I remember well in the sand with them is that they trenched-in to the axles in about two turns. I called my Brute my little rototiller...lol The Bajas didn't get enough bite to dig-in, they sucked in sand and the Racelines did pretty good except they didn't have enough bars. The staggered bars were the ticket though and I think that's one reason the GRs do so well....them and the zig-zag center rib. Kinda the GBC version of the Terracross.


----------



## Injected

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I just read a review from Bootlegger he loved them.
> 
> I think I'm going to price some.
> 
> You know if they run tall/short? They only come in up to 27" and if they run short that wont work. Cause I originaly wanted 28's


What happened to Boot? Haven't seen him in awhile


----------



## JLOWERY

Injected said:


> What happened to Boot? Haven't seen him in awhile


I've called him numerous times can't even get an answer on the phone hope all's well with him.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z24guy

My buddies XTR's measured short. 26's measured 25.5. 

As far as swamp lite vs XTR'S, I dunno. Swamp Lites seem to have better side traction in off camber stuff but the XTR's have better forward traction in the sloppy stuff.

Also the swamplites are tougher. The radial tire 6 ply rating is on the face of the tire not the sidewall. Bias tires are 6 ply face and sidewall.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool thanks for the info. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------

